# cortland crystal fly line? any reviews?



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

I am thinking about changing line to the new Cortland Crystal line. I would like to hear from anyone who has used it before if possible, before I plunk down $80 on a new line.


----------



## cool river (Feb 18, 2009)

*Crystal PE Line*

I just got one for my eight weight. It casts really well, and is thinner than other clear lines on the market. I had conversations with 2 reps and another fly shop owner - they said it is great if you are fishing bigger flies, for say tarpon, snook, etc. or if you are fishing with a guide that can help keep track of your fly. It essentially is a 90' foot + leader, and is hard to find with smaller flies on say bones, etc. Hope this helps. Brett


----------



## FlySouth (Feb 25, 2009)

I've never used a clear fly line so my comments or opinions need to be taken with a grain of salt.

My thoughts are that the clear lines have more disadvantages than advantages. First, I dont think fish are spooked by the color of a fly line but rather by the fact that it is opaque and does not allow sun light to pass through. To the fish, this looks like a dark line silouhetted against the sun on the water. The clear lines may help in this regard, but they are not 100% transparent and my thoughts are that they still cast a shadow on the surface of the water.

Secondly, I think the angler who can cast better will catch more fish. Period. I think it would be hard to cast well, and with any amount of accuracy, if you can not see your fly line. Picking the line off the water seems like it would be more difficult because you cant tell if the line is straight or even how much line is out there. This is even more complicated if you are fishing sub surface flies. 

I think a delicate presentation is more critical to avoid spooking fish than the color / transparency of the fly line and I would think it would be harder to make delicate cast if you dont know where you line is because it is clear.

Lastly, the clear fly lines just dont seem right in my opinion....like I might as well have mono strung up on bait caster...

I believe Monic offers more of transparent, but still colored, fly line, which could help. I also think that ghost tips / clear tips on a fly line would help to reduce the need for longer leaders.

Just my thoughts....


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Haven't used that line but the reviews are good as far as casting and durability. Basically it is a floating line that casts like a sinker due to the thinner diameter.

I have used Monic and SA clear lines and several ghost tips. Most of the time I think the advantages are over rated, but in certain conditions the clear lines really pay off. They still will cast a shadow on a glassy calm day and flash in the sun which can spook fish even worse. At times they will allow you to fish over schools of fish and work well in the surf. I have watched Tarpon who could obviously see the line not shy away from a clear line.

The full length clear lines can be hard to track, I take a blue sharpie and make a band of color at the ten foot mark then another different brighter color at the twenty foor mark.


----------

